# Camera Slider, weird box and a volcano ^^



## Flipsi (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi guys, I was sent over here from the woodworkingtalk-forum. I'm Filip(33year old) from Munich and I love machining with my CNC-router. My other hobby is videography. I love videography as much as I love machining. ^^ Here are some pictures of what I have done in the last couple of days.
The latest projects is a camera slider.(youtube-link in the signature)

There are also other projects: cutting boards, a volcano... and there are a lot of projects in the pipe. I hope you guys like it. :thank_you2:


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome, Filip - I think you will fit into this group just fine.

John

.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Filip. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome Flip and enjoy the time you spend here.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice stuff, Flipsi. I'd like to experiment with a slider.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, Filip! Add your first name to your profile to clear the N/a in the side panel. Add your location to your profile, as well.

I think you'll like it here and we'll like your projects and videos. Post photos, as well, and describe your process where you can! :wink:

David


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

welcome. how are you controlling your slider? I've built several.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Great work on the box


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Welcome to the forum Filip. Very nice work you have done there.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Welcome, fellow Sony shooter! Good looking work!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Very nice...and welcome to the Forum...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome Filip. Appears you should be right at home here and bring some serious skills.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums Filip. 

I like your box, the design is interesting.

I also like the camera slider.

That's not a bad looking CNC. When will you be doing your KickStarter project?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice work Filip, glad you decided to join the fun.


----------



## Flipsi (Mar 13, 2020)

Hi guys. This forum seems to be an awesome place also! Haha I'm not used to communicate with so many polite people in forums. ^^ @MEBCWD: actually I have no clue.  This was a "let's do a Kickstarter"-idea There is sooooooo much more work to do for a Kickstarter.... time will tell?!? @Bstrom: woooow you really have the eye of a falcon or what?! How do you know that? The colors I guess? I use a Sony a6300(but maaybe we'll upgrade to a Blackmagic 4k Camera)


----------

